# possible new cockiteal



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

so i would love to get another cockiteal possible a pearl but im affraid if i do my hand tamed cockital will not like me. would do u think? and can i have 2 males in the same cage or no?


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

It's very possible that he will form a stronger bond with the new cockatiel than with you; it's only natural for birds to grow attached to the same species. However, it's also a possibility that your relationship will not falter, though it will take a lot of hard work to retain that bond (that means continuing to bring him out of his cage by himself from time to time). 
If you're planning on buying another boy (yes, two boys will be fine), you should know that the pearl markings are lost after the first moult. This isn't the case with females, however... so if you're desperate for a pearl, you could perhaps consider buying a girl, instead. Cockatiels usually get on better with the opposite sex (they won't breed without a nest box, don't worry... and even if they do, you can just freeze the eggs) so that's not an issue. 
Whatever you choose, I wish you good luck!


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

ok i have had cockitels for a long time but never 2 even tho i have thought about it. all my animals go to the vet regularly that why i didnt have 2 cockiteal. but i have a new job now so i can offord a new bird and the vet bill. my old cockiteal was 32 when it passed. all thanks to my vet


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I think 2 is ok. I have 2 and they still are very fond of me


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Two males in the same cage is fine, IF the cage is big enough. What are the dimensions?

As far as how they will react to each other, you really never know! I've cared for a fair amount of cockatiels and some have liked other tiels much more than others have. Of my current five, none are bonded to each other. They like hanging out in a group, but come to me exclusively for attention and affection.


----------



## Shockadine (Sep 2, 2014)

I have not had any problems with keeping 2 tame cockatiels tame. Or any of my other parrots actually. If one is not tame, I usually find that the untame bird continues to want nothing to do with me. Two birds that are tame with me, seldom change much unless they are nesting. They are social flock animals, and are more than capable of being social with more than just their perceived mate. I have videos of 3 of my tame tiels standing together all preening each other at the same time.

I have males that get along and others that don't. I wanted to buy a young male once and I was told he had to be sold with the other male that was with him. I really wanted this male so I took them both. I have a suspicion that they are brothers, because of some odd behaviors they both exhibit, but they are absolutely incompatible. The other male is very aggressive with him, if they are put in a cage together. Both are people tame though.

I have other males that act like best friends. They follow each other around and preen each other. On top of that, they are very tame, and have remained that way, so this is definitely a possibility.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi, Shokadine.
Your experience with having to take both tiels reminds of what happened to me when I went to a shelter to adopt a cat. There were two five year old cats in the same cage. They were really litter mates and very beautiful. The employees said they had to be adopted together. So, I took both. From what I observed, after I adopted them, they did not like each other very much.

After several years, one of them died. I thought the other might miss him. Not so. It was like she looked around and said, "Oh, he's gone! That's good." She really became more outgoing and such an amazing cat after her brother was gone.


----------

